# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  علامات الوقف في القرآن الكريم

## صفاء عطاالله

علامات الوقف بـ" لا " 
 إعداد الباحثة / صفاء عطاالله 
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*المقدمة*

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، سيدنا محمد وعلى آل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين ، وأصحابه والتابعين ، صلاة وسلام دائمين متلازمين إلى يوم الدين .

وبعد

فإن القرآن الكريم ينبوع العلوم ومنشؤها، ومعدن المعارف ومبدؤها ، ومبنى القواعد الشرعية وأساسها، وأصل كل علم ورأسه، واستشراف معانيه ومضامينه لا يتحقق إلا بوعي رصفه ومبانيه ومعرفة وقفه  وابتدائه وعد آياته ، وهذا ما حدا بالعلماء بالعناية ببيان الوقف والابتداء.

ومن ثم ينبغي للقارئ أن يتفهم ما يقرؤه ، ويتفقد مواضع الوصل والفصل ، ويحرص علي أن يفهم المستمعين بيان رب العالمين في السياق الذي يمايز القرآن الكريم عن كلام البشر .




وقد اختص هذا البحث بأحد ضروب الوقف ، هو الوقف بلا ، موضحا مواضعه وأسراره اللغوية والبلاغية معرجا على كلام الأقدمين ، باستعراض آرائهم ومواقفهم من مواطن الوقف الممنوع، محللا آراءهم ، مستصفيا من كلامهم ما يصب في رافد هذا البحث ، الذي آمل أن يكون – تحت إشراف أستاذي – لبنة في صرح علمي شاهق يطاول السماء منزلة وقدر، أعنى علم الآداء والقراءات .

والله أدعو أن يجنبنا الزلل ، ويوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .





*صفاء عطاالله* 


*الوقف بلا مصطلحا ومفهوما*

برز اهتمام علماء  الآداء والقراءات بالوقف في القرآن الكريم ، لكونه المرفأ الذي يحط عليه المعنى ، وينتهي به السياق ، وعنه يقول الأشمونى من علماء القرن الرابع الهجري ، ((..وهو لغة الكف عن الفعل والقول ، واصطلاحا قطع الصوت آخر الكلمة زمنا ما ، أو هو قطع الكلمة عما بعدها ..)) ([1])، ويقسمه العلماء إلى أقسام ما بين أربعة وخمسة وسته وثمانية ، لكن الذي عليه الجمهور أربعة أقسام ، وهى الوقف التام، والكافي ، والحسن ، والقبيح . ويتمحور بحثنا حول الوقف بلا، أو ما أصطلح عليه العلماء بالوقف القبيح ، هذا وقد أولاه العلماء عناية خاصة ، لما فيه من تهرؤ للمعنى وتكسر للسياق، وإخراج المعنى القرآني على غير مراده ، وبتر المعنى وعدم تمامه ، وغير ذلك مما لا يليق بكتاب الله المقدس . 
والوقف بلا :- ((.. هو الذي لا يعرف المراد منه ، وذلك نحو الوقف على ( بسم) و(ومالك ) و( رب) و(رسل) ، وما أشبهه ..([2]) )) ،ومن ثم فإن كل وقف لا يؤدى معنى ، ولا يفهم المراد منه،  


فهو قبيح ، ولذلك فإن ((.. الجلة من القراء ، وأهل الأداء ينهون عن الوقف على هذا الضرب، وينكرونه ، ويستحبون لمن انقطع نفسه عليه أن يرجع إلى ما قبله حتى يصله إلى ما بعده .. ([3])) .
وتبلورت عناية العلماء بهذا الأمر ، لأن الوقف القبيح إذا تعمده القارئ يكون متعمد الكفر والخروج عن الدين، فإن هناك أنواعا من الوقف تؤدى إلى ضياع الحقوق وإفساد المعنى بل وهلاكه ، وفي ذلك يقول العلامة ابن الجزرى ((... وقد يكون بعضه أقبح من بعض كالوقف على ما يحيل المعنى نحو" وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف ولأبويه " فإن المعنى يفسد بهذا الوقف ، لأن المعنى أن البنت مشتركة فى النصف مع أبويه ، وإنما المعنى أن النصف للبنت دون الأبوين ، ثم أستأنف الأبوين بما يجب لهما مع الولد ..([4]))) . وثمه سبب آخر لأجله جعل الوقف ممنوعا،  وهو ما يوهم الوقف عليه وصفا لا يليق برب العزة جل شأنه ، ويفهم منه معنى لم يرده القرآن الكريم ، كالوقوف على قوله تعالى ((.. إن الله لا يستحى ..([5])) ، ((..إن الله لا يهدى..([6]))) ، (( إن الله لا يحب ..([7])) (( .. لا يبعث الله .. ([8])) وشبيه ذلك مما هو جهل بالله وافتراء عليه .



*مواضع الوقف بلا .*

1*-  قال الله تعالى ((.. وبشر الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا به من قبل وآتو به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون ..))* (سورة البقرة الآية رقم 52)، الوقف هنا ممنوع على قوله تعالى (رزقا) ، وقد ورد هذا المنع فى طبعة مصحف الملك فؤاد الثانية ، والأزهر، والمدينة وليبيا . 
والقراء يقولون بمنع الوقف هنا ، فالسجاوندى يمنع الوقف لكون (رزقا ) جوابا لكلما ([9]) ،
ووافقه فى ذلك الأشمونى ، حيث قال ((.. (رزقا) ليس بوقف ، لأن قالوا جواب كلما .. ([10]))) ،
ومما هو معلوم لدى المعنيين بعلوم اللغويات والأساليب أنه لا يجوز الوقف على الشرط دون جوابه ، لأن المعنى لا يتم إلا بذكر الجواب ، ونظرية النظم التى أقامها الأمام عبد القاهر فى البلاغة قائمة على الترابط النحوي ، وموجب ذلك قوله ((..واعلم أن ليس النظم إلا أن تضع كلامك الوضع الذي يقتضيه علم النحو، وتعمل على قوانينه وأصوله ، وتعرف مناهجه التى نهجت فلا تزيغ عنها، وتحفظ الرسوم التى رسمت فلا تخل بشئ منها .. ([11]))) . 


2*- قال تعالى ((.. إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس فى الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون ..))* (سورة البقرة الآية رقم 159 ) ، الوقف هنا ممنوع على قوله (الكتاب) فى الطبعات الأربعة، وآية ذلك أن الإمام الداني لم يذكر فيه وقفا فقط ، وهذا دليل على المنع ، والسجاوندي يقول ((.. (فى الكتاب) لأن أولئك خبر (إن).. ([12]))) ،

وكون الوقف ممنوعا أن قوله (فى الكتاب ) لا يزال القارئ معه فى سياق الابتداء ، وما بعده خبر، ولا يفصل بين إن وخبرها بفاصل .

 ويقول ابن عاشور ((.. وقوله (أولئك) اشارة إلى الذين يكتمون وسط اسم الإشارة بين اسم (إن) وخبرها للتنبيه على أن هناك الحكم الوارد بعد ذلك قد صاروا أحرياء به ، لأجل تلك الصفات جعلتهم كالشاهدين للسامع فأشير إليهم ، وهو فى الحقيقة إشارة إلى أوصافهم ، فمن أجل ذلك أفادت الإشارة التنبيه على أن تلك الأوصاف هى سبب الحكم ، وهو إيماء للعلة على حد ( أولئك على هدى من ربهم .. ([13]))) . 


*3- ((.. الذين ينفقون أموالهم فى سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا ولا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ..)) (سورة* البقرة الآية رقم 262) ، الوقف ممنوع على قوله (ولا أذى ) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، والقراء يقولون بمنعه كإبن النحاس القائل ((.. قال نافع : تم وظاهر هذا الكلام غلط ، لأن ( الذين ) إذا كان فى موضع رفع بالابتداء فلم يأت خبره ، ومحال أن يتم الكلام وقد بقى خبر الابتداء ، إلا أن فيه صلة يجوز أن يكون ( الذين ) بدلا من ( الذين ) قبله حسن، ثم تبتدئ (لهم أجرهم)، وليس بوقف إن جعل (لهم) خبر الذين ... ([14]))) ، ومن ثم غلط ابن النحاس نافعا وعاب عليه قوله بالتمام في هذا الموضع.

وعلة المنع أن خبر المبتدأ (( .. الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ...))، هو قوله ((... لهم أجرهم ..)) , والخبر هنا جملة مكونة من مبتدأ، وهو (أجرهم) , وخبر وهو الجار والمجرور , والجملة من حيث المبتدأ والخبر في حالة الرفع على المحل خبر للمبتدأ الأول ( الذين ) , وبذلك فمن غير الجائز اختيار الوقف قبل مجيء الخبر , وإلا عد الكلام محشوًا بالنقص والبتر الذين يشينان المعنى , ويعتوران الأسلوب بالغثاثة والبرود , ومعاذ الله أن تشوب القرآن شائبة تخل ببلاغة نظمه .



*4**- قوله تعالى (( .. يسئلونك ماذا أحل لهم قل أحل لكم الطيبات وما علمتهم من الجوارح مكلبين تعلمونهن مما علمكم الله فكلوا مما أمسكن عليكم واذكروا اسم الله عليه واتقوا الله إن الله سريع الحساب .. ))* ( سورة المائدة الآية رقم 4 ) .   
الوقف ممنوع فى الآية الكريمة على قوله ( الطيبات ) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، فالسجاوندى يقول " .. ( الطيبات ) للعطف فإن التقدير : وحيد مما علمتهم بحذف المضاف .. " ([15]) ، فالمنع قد انبثق عن كون ما بعد ( الطيبات ) معطوفاً عليه ، ويكون الجواب ناقصاً لو اكتفى القارىء بالوقوف على قوله ( الطيبات ) . 
ويذكر الواحدى تضويئاً لهذه الاية بقوله ( .. قال أبو رافع : " جاء جبريل عليه السلام إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم واستأذن عليه فأذن له فلم يدخل فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : قد أذناك يا رسول الله فقال : أجل يا رسول الله ، ولكنا لا ندخل بيتاً فيه صورة ولا كلب ) فنظروا فإذا فى بعض بيوتهم جرو.  
قال أبو رافع : فأمرنى ألا أدع كلبا بالمدينة إلا قتلته حتى بلغت ( العوالى ) ، فإذا امرأة عندها كلب يحرسها فرحمتها فتركته فأتيت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته فأمرنى بقتله ، فرجعت إلى الكلب فقتلته ، فلما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتل الكلاب جاءنا ناس فقالوا يا رسول الله : ما يحل لنا من هذه الأمة التى تقتلها ، فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأنزل الله هذه الاية ، فلما نزل أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى اقتناء الكلاب التى ينتفع بها ، ونهى عن إمساك مالا ينفع فيه منها ، وأمر بقتل الكلب الكلًب العقور ، وما يضر وما يؤذى ودفع القتل عما سواهما وما لا ضرر فيه .. " ([16]) .    
*5 – قوله تعالى ( .. يابنى آدم إما يأتينكم رسل منكم يقصون عليكم أياتى فمن اتقى وأصلح فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .. )* سورة الأعراف الآية رقم (35) . 
الوقف ممنوع على قوله ( آياتي ) في طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، والقراء يتفقون على المنع ، فالسجاوندى يمنع الوقف على ( آياتي ) لكون الفاء جواب إن الشرطية فى قوله ( إما يأتينكم ) ووافقه في ذلك النيسابورى . 
وحول هذه الآية يقول الأشمونى ( .. ( آياتى ) ليس بوقف ، لأن الفاء فى جواب إن الشرطية فى قوله : إما يأتينكم ( عليهم ) جائز ( يحزنون ) تام .. " ([17]) ، وإما أصلها إن ما ، لكن أدغمت النون فى الميم للتخفيف فصارت إما ، ففيها إن شرطية مدغمة ، والقرآن يهيب ببنى آدم أن يتبعوا هدى الرسل الذين بعثوا رحمة للعالمين ، فلا يليق بالإنسان أن يستبد به العناد ، ويعرض عن الرسل الذين يقصون عليه آيات الله ومعجزاته ) ، وإذا ما استقام أمره وانتهج الدرب القويم ، فهو داخل في جمله من لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ، لذا فكان لابد من الوصل حتى يستتم القارئ مرمى النداء وجواب الشرط الذى جاء جملة خبرية دالة على الثبات والدوام ، وهو ما يعنى التنعيم للمؤمن فى الجنة التى وعده الله إياها .

*6 – قوله تعالى (( .. والذين عملوا السيئات ثم تابوا من بعدها وءامنوا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم .. ))* سورة الأعراف الاية رقم (153 ) . 
وموضع الوقف الممنوع هنا على قوله ( وآمنوا ) فى طبعة مصحف الأزهر الشريف فقط ، ولم يرد فى غيرها من المصاحف الأربعة ، ومن القراء من فهم من كلامه المنع ، ومنهم من أجاز الوصل ورجحه ، فالدانى لم يذكر وقفا من أى نوع ، مما يدل على المنع ، يشاركه فى ذلك الأنصارى ، أما الأشمونى فيراه وقفا كافياً ، والسجاوندى يرجح الوصل بدليل قوله : ((.. ( وإمنوا – ز ) لظاهر (إن)  والوجه الوصل ، لأن جملة الخبر ( والذين ) ، والضمير العائد إلى المبتدأ محذوف دل عليه الضمير العائد إلى صلته وهو : ( ها ) فى : ( من بعدها ) ، فإنها من ضمير التوبة التى هى من ضرورة ( تابوا ) تقديره إن ربك من بعد توبتهم .. )) ([18]) .

وهذه الآية جاءت لتفتح باب التوبة لكل من اجترح ذنباً أيا كان نوعه ، فإن من تاب عن الذنب ونشر به ، وأقلع عنه تماماً ، وندم أشد الندم عازماً على عدم العود إليه ، غفر الله له هذه الذنوب ومحاها بعفوه الواسع ، فهو أرحم بعباده . 
ولعل المنع هنا راجع من الناحية البلاغية إلى جملة العطف بتراكبها الأسلوبي أحوج ما تكون إلى إتمام جملة المسند حتى يستقر المعنى ، ويعى التائبون العابدون لربهم أنهم فى حومة الرحمات التى يغمر بها الله تعالى عباده وعبًاده . 

*7 – قوله تعالى (( .. الذين يتبعون النبى الأمى الذى يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم فى التوراة والأنجيل يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث ويضع عنهم إصرهم والأغلال التى كانت عليهم فالذين ءامنوا به وعززوه ونصروه واتبعوا النور الذى أنزل معه أولئك هم المفلحون ))  سورة* الأعراف الاية رقم (157 ) . 
الوقف هنا ممنوع على قوله ( أنزل معه ) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، فالأشمونى يقول " .. أنزل معه ليس بوقف لأن أولئك خبر قوله : ( فالذين ) .. " ([19]) ، ولذلك فلا يجوز الوقف دون إتمام الخبر ، فالوقف على ( أنزل معه ) يحد من امتداد المعنى واكتماله ، ولابد من تضافر ركنى الإسناد ، حتى تتأتى الفائدة البلاغية المبتغاة ، إذ انقطاع الصوت عند مقطع ما من جملة المبتدأ لا يؤدى المستوى القيمى للأسلوب ، والبلاغيون وجلة المعنيين بفصاحة الأساليب من أهل
الأدب يربطون روعة البيان الأسلوبى بإفادته من أدوات علم المعانى التى تأطر لمستويات الأساليب الخبرية .      


8-* قال تعالى (( ... وإذا تتلى عليهم ءايتنا قالوا قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين .. ))* سورة الأنفال الاية رقم (31 ) . 

الوقف هنا ممنوع على قوله ( مثل هذا ) فى جميع طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، فعلى سبيل المثال نرى أبا عمرو الدانى لم يذكر فيه وقفا من أى نوع ، وهذا دليل على المنع ، والنيسابوري يقول " .. ( مثل هذا ) ، لأن الابتداء بـ( إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين ) قبيح .. " ([20])

والآية هنا تتحدث عن موقف كفار مكة من القص القرآني الحق ، وادعائهم – بكل بجاحة ووقاحة – الإتيان بمثل هذا النص المعجز لو شاءوا ذلك ، لذلك فإن علة المنع تكمن فى قبيح الابتداء بما يخرج القرآن عن ماهيته الفائقة ، بل والوقف يعنى قدرة المشركين على الإتيان بمثل القرآن ، وهذا مالم يكن أبد الدهر . 













*9 – قوله تعالى(( .. ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون وأدبارهم وذوقوا عذاب الحريق . ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن ليس بظلام للعبيد .  كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كفروا بآيات الله فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم إن الله قوى شديد العقاب . ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وأن الله سميع عليم . كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا بآيات ربهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وكل كانوا ظالمين .. ))* سورة الانفال الآيات ( 50 – 54 ) . 
الوقف هنا ممنوع على قوله ( كفروا ) فى الآية (50) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، وقد علل العلماء للمنع هنا بكلام فيه وجاهة وسداد ، فالإمام السجاوندى يقول ( .. ( كفروا ) لأن فاعل ( يتوفى ) ( الملائكة ) ، وما قيل إن المتوفى ها هنا الله لا يصح ، إذ الاتصال للملائكة بالجملة إلا بإسناد الفعل إليهم ، على أن الكفار لا يستحقون أن يتوفاهم الله بلا واسطة .. ) ([21]) 
ويقف النيسابورى موقف السجاوندى فى المنع ، فيقول: (( .. ( كفروا ) لأن فاعل (يتوفى)،     
( الملائكة ) ، وما قيل إن المتوفى هنا الله غير صحيح لاختلال النظم وفساد المعنى ، لأن الكفار لا يستحقون أن يتوفاهم بلا بواسطة .. )) ([22]) .
ومن النحاة من يؤيد هذا المنع ، فابن الانبارى يقول :- (( .. ( يضربون ) جملة فعلية فى موضع نصب على الحال من ( الملائكة ) ولو جعل حالاً من ( الذين كفروا ) لكان جائزاً .. " ([23]) .



والظاهر من كلام القراء والنحاة أن المعنى لا يتم إلا بذكر الفاعل وهو ( الملائكة)،  والحال التى جاءت بعده ، وهى جمله ( يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم )  وكذا الوقف ممنوع على قوله ( فرعون ) للعطف ، وكذا قوله ( ما بأنفسهم )  لعطف أن على أن ، هذا ،  وقد خلا  كلام  الأشمونى عن  الوقف  من أى نوع . 
والعلة فى كل أن يستقيم الكلام على سوقه بلاغيا ، حتى لا يتفسخ المعنى فى متاهات الفصل اللامنضبط . 


*10 – قوله تعالى : (( .. فسيحوا فى الأرض أربعة أشهر واعلموا أنكم غير معجزى الله وأن الله مخزى الكافرين . وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر أن الله برىء من المشركين ورسوله ، فإن تبتم فهو خير لكم وإن توليتم فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزى الله وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم .. ))* سورة التوبة الآتيان ( 2- 3) . 

الوقف ممنوع هنا على قوله ( غير معجزي الله ) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، وقد جعل السجاوندى المنع للعطف ([24]) ، ووافقه فى ذلك النيسابورى ([25]) ، وكلام القراء يفيد منع الوقف هنا بسب العطف ، أعنى عطف جملة ( وأن الله مخزى الكافرين) على قوله ( أنكم غير معجزى الله ) ، وذلك لأن كليهما داخل فى حيز الأمر فى قوله ( واعلموا )، إذ إن جواب الأمر يقتضى التمام ، حيث لابد من إعلام عاقبة الكافرين التى خصها القرآن الكريم بالخزى والنكال من قبل الله لهم .




وكذا منع الوقف فى قوله تعالى ((.. وأن الله برىء من المشركين .. )) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة للعطف أيضاً ، ويعرب عن سبب المنع البلاغي العلامة الدكتور عبد العظيم المطعنى قائلاً : ( .. وأما سر أو لطيفة هذا المنع فلأن ( رسول ) معطوف على مضمون جملة ( أن الله بريء من المشركين ) أو الواو التى قبل ( رسوله ) للاستئناف ، وإن كان التقدير فإن المعنى ( ورسوله برىء منهم ) فالبراءة من المشركين حاصلة من الله ورسوله ، وكمال البيان هنا يتوقف على وصل ( ورسوله ) بما قبله ، فإذا تم الوقوف على المشركين حدثت جفوة عارضة بين البراءتين ، لذلك امتنع الوقف هنا ، لئلا يقطع بين النظرين : وهما براءة الله من المشركين ، وبراءة رسوله منهم .. )  ([26]) .   

*11 –قوله تعالى ((.. وإن نكثوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا فى دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر إنهم لا أيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون .. ))* سورة التوبة الآية رقم (12) . 

الوقف ممنوع على قوله ( أئمة الكفر ) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة ، وهذا ما أقره السجاوندى بقوله (( .. ( أئمة الكفر ) لتعلق ( لعلهم ) بقوله : ( فقاتلوا ) وجملة ( إن ) معترضة .. )) ([27]) ، وفى نفس السياق يوافقه النيسابورى ([28]) . 
والغاية من القتال الذي أمر الله به هو الانتهاء من طعنهم فى الدين ، وليس قتالا يستعرض فيه المؤمنون سواعدهم على الكفار ، فهم فى مأمن طالما يدفعون الجزية ، ولم يطعنوا فى دين الإسلام ، فكأن قوله ( لعلهم ينتهون ) من تمام الكلام .  
وهذا ما يؤيده قول الزمخشرى (( .. ( لعلهم ينتهون ) متعلق بقوله : ( فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر ) أى ليكن غرضكم فى مقاتلتهم بعدما وجد منهم ما وجد فى العظائم أن تكون المقاتلة سبباً فى نتهائهم عماهم عليه .. )) ([29]) ، وليس قتالا لمجرد اشعال نار الحرب ، فالإسلام دين أمن وسلام ، ومن عظمته أن من على غير ملة الاسلام المؤدى الحقوق الواجبة عليه يأمن على نفسه وأهله فى ديار الاسلام . 
*12 –** قوله تعالى** (( .. قل إن كان إباؤكم وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة ترجون كسادها ومساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد فى سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتى الله بأمره والله يهدى القوم الفاسقين .. ))* سورة التوبة الآية رقم (24) . 
الوقف ممنوع هنا على قوله ( فى سبيله ) فى طبعه مصحف الأزهر الشريف فقط،  والقراء منهم من صرح بمنع الوقف ، ومنهم من يستشف من كلامه ذلك . 
فالدانى يقول " .. ( حتى يأتى الله بأمره – 24 - ) كاف ، و ( القوم الفاسقين  - 24 ) تام .. " ([30]) ، ولم يذكر وقف من أى نوع على قوله ( فى سبيله ) ، وهذا يدل على المنع . 
أما الأشمونى ، فقد منع الوقف صراحة على هذا الموضع ، حيث قال " .. ولا وقف من قوله : ( قل إن كان ) إلى قوله ( بأمره ) لعطف المذكورات على : ( آباؤكم ) وخبر كان ( أحب ) ، ولا يوقف على اسم كان دون خبرها ، ( بأمره ) كاف ، ( الفاسقين ) تام .. " ([31]) .
 وكذلك الأنصارى فى تعرضه لهذه الآية لم يذكر وقف من أى نوع ، مما يدل على المنع . 
ومرد المنع هنا إلى كون المعنى لحمة واحدة لا تنفصل فيه جزئية عن أخرى ، فالآية قد حملت إشارة واحدة ، وفحواها أن من آمن من أهل مكه ولم يهاجر فى سبيل الله ، فهو مستمطر من قبل الاية بوابل التهديد والوعيد الذى جعله جزاء من أحب الاباء والأبناء والإخوان والأزواج والعشيرة محفوفة بالأموال والتجارة الرابحة والعيش فى الديار المألوفة برغدها ، مؤثرا إياها على الله ورسوله والجهاد فى سبيله ، وله أن ينتظر عقوبه آجله من الله تعالى لتخلفه عن نصرة الدين ، فالجمله كلها قبل قوله ( فتربصوا ) فى حكم فعل الشرط ، ولا يجوز الوقف على جمله فعل الشرط دون جوابه ، فلابد أن يتواءم ركنا الإسناد ، ليؤدى القارىء المرمى القرآنى فى مكانه الصحيح . 

1*3 – قال تعالى " .. قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينه من ربى وآتانى رحمة من عنده فعميت عليكم أنلزمكموها وأنتم لها كارهون .. "* سورة هود الاية رقم (28) . 
الوقف ممنوع هنا على قوله ( فعميت عليكم ) فى طبعة مصحف الأزهر الشريف فقط ، وقد اختلف القراء فى منع الوقف هنا ، وذلك على النحو التالى : 

يقول الدانى : " .. ( كارهون – 28 ) كاف .. " ([32]) ، ولم يذكر وقفا من أى ضرب على هذه الآية سوى رأسها ، وهذا يدل على المنع من قبله ، أما السجاوندى فيجًوز الوقف على قوله تعالى " .. فعميت عليكم .. " ، ويراه مطلقاً ([33]) ، والأنصارى يوافق الدانى ، ولم يذكر وقفا من أى نوع على هذه الآية سوى رأسها . 
والاية الكريمة تتحدث عن موقف سيدنا نوح مع قومه ، فهو يخاطب قومه بلهجة منطقية ، حيث يقول لهم : أخبرونى إن كنت فى دعوتى إليكم على نور من الله وحجة قوية ، وآتانى ربى رحمة من عنده ، وهى خصوصية النبوة ، فتوارى ذلك عنكم تصدقوا ، فهل لى بعد ذلك إكراهكم على اتباع هذا الحق الجلى .

ويفهم من المنع أن جمله الخطاب التى أزجاها نبى الله نوح إلى قومه لابد أن تزجى كاملة ، حتى تدفع بمراده كاملاً ، والجملة هنا طلبية تعتمد الاستفهام لإبراز المعنى ، والوقوف على غياب النبوة عنهم لا يدفع بالمقصد ، وإنما يقزم دور المعنى فى استكمال حجاج بنى الله نوح لهم ، فكان الوصل هو السبيل الوحيد للإفلات من هذا التفلج فى المعنى .
14* – قال تعالى " .. الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله ويفسدون فى الأرض أولئك لهم اللعنه ولهم سؤ الدار .. "* سورة الرعد الاية رقم (25) . 

الوقف ممنوع على قوله ( ويفسدون فى الارض ) فى طبعات المصاحف الأربعة،  لكون أولئك خبر للمبتدأ الذى بدأت به الآية ، وهو الاسم الموصول فى قوله ( الذين ينقضون ) . 

وفى هذه الآية يقول الأشمونى : (( .. ( ويفسدون فى الأرض ) ليس بوقف لأن قوله – أولئك – خبر – والذين ينقضون - ، فلا يفصل بين المبتدأ والخبر بالوقف ( لهم اللعنه ) جائز ( ولهم سؤ الدار ) تام .. )) ([34]) . 

والآية هنا تصور الموصوفين بنقض العهود تصويراً حيا نابضا ، فهم يقطعون أوامر الله ، ويعيثون فى الأرض فسادا ، لذا حقت عليهم اللعنة وسوء المحل ، والممعن النظر فى علة الوقف يجدها متمخضة فى النأى عن القطع أوصال المعنى،  والإعلام بسوء عاقبة من نبذوا أوامر الله وراءهم ظهريا . 








15* – قال تعالى " .. ألر كتاب أنزلناه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بإذن ربهم إلى صراط العزيز الحميد . الله الذى له ما فى السموات وما فى الأرض وويل للكافرين من عذاب شديد .. "* سورة إبراهيم الآيتان ( 1-2 ) . 

الوقف ممنوع هنا على قوله ( الحميد ) فى طبعة مصحف الأزهر الشريف فقط ، ولم يرد فى غيرها من الطبعات الأخرى . 

والقراء يمنعون الوقف هنا ، فالإمام الدانى يقول : (( .. من قرأ ( الله الذى .... -2 - ) بالرفع على الابتداء وجعل الخبر فيما بعده وقف على : ( الحميد ) ، ومن قرأ بالخفض على البدل لم يقف على  (الحميد ) ووقف على ( و ما فى الأرض – 2 – وهو تام على القراءتين ..)) ( [35]) . 

 والسجاوندى نفسه يرى برأى الدانى ، حيث يقول ((.. ( الحميد ) لمن قرأ : ( الله ) بالرفع على الابتداء ، ومن خفض وصل على البدل .. )) ([36]) ، فالوقف ممنوع فى حالة الخفض ، لكونه مجرورا على البدل من ( العزيز الحميد ) . 

والأنصارى يقف نفس الموقف إذ يقول : " .. العزيز الحميد – 1 ) تام لمن قرأ ( الله ) بالرفع ، وليس بوقف لمن قرأه بالجر ، لأنه بدل مما قبله .. " ([37]) .







ويتضح لنا إجماع القراء على منع الوقف فى حال لفظ الجلالة ( الله ) على البدل أو عطف البيان ، وهى القراءة التى أجمعت عليها المصاحف الأربعة ، وإذا ما أمعنا النظر فى قول الفراء سنجده يقول : " .. قول الله عز وجل : ( إلى صراط العزيز الحميد الذى ... -2- ) يخفض فى الإعراب ويرفع الخفض على أن تتبعه ( الحميد ) ، والرفع على الاستئناف لانفصاله من الآية .. " ([38]) ، والرفع الذى قصده الفراء ورد فى قراءه نافع وابن عامر وأبى جعفر . 

ويقول ابن الأنبارى : (( .. ( الله -2- ) يقرأ بالجر والرفع ، فالجر على البدل من قوله : ( العزيز الحميد ) ، والرفع من وجهين : أحدهما : أن يكون مرفوعاً لأنه مبتدأ وما بعده خبر والثانى : أن يكون خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، وتقديره : هو الله الذى ما فى السماوات .. )) ([39]) . 

وعلة المنع هنا أن ما بعد ( الحميد ) ( الله ) مجرور على البدل من العزيز الحميد،  ولا يفصل بين البدل والمبدل منه ، فالبدل تابع بلا واسطة ، وهذا التابع هو لفظ لجلاله ( الله ) المنزل للقرآن الكريم ، الهادى بإذنه ، وهو الموصوف بالعزيز الحميد ومالك السماوات والأرض ، فالإبدال هنا جاء لزيادة ، ومن ثم فإن الوقف يؤدى إلى الفصل بين القول ومقوله ، وهذا مالا يصح ، لذا منع الوقف على ما تقدم . 




16*- قال تعالى " .. قال فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون . قالو إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين . إلا آل لوط إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين . إلا امرأته قدرنا إنها لمن الغابرين . فلما جاء آل لوط المرسلون قال إنكم قوم منكرون .. "* سورة الحجر الآيات ( 57 – 62 ) . 
الوقف هنا ممنوع على قوله ( أجمعين ، وقدرنا ، والمرسلون ) فى طبعات المصحف الأربعة . وحول هذه الآية يقول الأشمونى  :Frown: (  .. ( إلا آل لوط ) حسن ( إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين ) ليس بوقف للاستثناء ، ( قدرنا ) جائز ، وقيل ليس بوقف لأن اسمها وخبرها فى محل نصب مفعول قدرنا ، وإنما كسرت الهمزة من إنها لدخول اللام فى خبرها ( الغابرين ) كاف ( فلما جاء آل لوط المرسلون ) ليس بوقف لأن قال بعده جواب لما (منكرون ) كاف .. )) ([40]) . فالمختلف عليه لدى الأشمونى فى الوقف الممنوع هو قوله تعالى ( قدرنا ) حيث أجازه ، ونقل عن السابقين منعه ، هذا والسجاوندى يمنع الوقف على هذا الموضع قائلاً: ((  .. ( قدرنا) لأن ( إنها ) وخبرها مفعول ( قدرنا ) ، وإنما كسرت ألف ( إنها ) لدخول اللام فى خبرها .. ) ([41]) ، فالأشمونى نقل عن السجاوندى المنع مع اكتراثه بالسبب وتجويزه للوقف . 

(1) منار الهدى فى بيان الوقف والابتدا، الأشمونى ص24 ، طبع دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت- الثالثة  1427هـ -  2007 م .

(2) المكتفى فى الوقف والابتدا، لأبى عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني، بتحقيق د/ يوسف عبد الرحمن المرعشلي ص 148، طبع مؤسسة الرسالة  ببيروت 1407 ه 1987 م  ، والبرهان فى توجيه متشابه القرآن لما فيه من الحجة والبيان، لبرهان الدين أبى القاسم محمود بن حمزة بن مضر الكرمانى، بتحقيق د/ السيد الجميلى 1/352، طبع مركز الكتاب للنشر بدون تاريخ ، والنشر فى القراءات العشر، لابن الجزري 1/229، طبع دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت بدون تاريخ . 


(1) السابق نفسه . 

(2) النشر فى القراءات العشر لابن الجزرى 1/229 .

(3) سوة البقرة الآية رقم (26) . 

(4) سورة المائدة الآية رقم (51) . 

(5) سورة النساء الآية رقم (36) .

(6) سورة النحل الآية رقم (38) .

(1) علل الوقوف لأبى عبد الله محمد طيفور السجاوندى ، تحقيق د/ محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد العيدى 1/63، طبع مكتبة الرشد – المملكة العربية السعودية – الأولى  1415ه – 1994م . 

([10]) منار الهدى فى بيان الوقف والأبتدا ،  للأشمونى ص89 . 

([11]) دلائل الإعجاز، للأمام عبد القاهر الجرجاني ، تحقيق محمود شاكر ص 81 .  

([12]) علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 1/260 .  

([13]) التحرير والتنوير ،  لمحمد الطاهر بن عاشور ،  طبع الدار التونسية للنشر بدون تاريخ . 

([14]) القطع والائتناف : لابن النحاس أحمد بن محمد ،  تحقيق د/ أحمد خطاب العمر ، طبع العاني – بغداد الأولى 1998هـ – 1987م . 

[15] - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/445 . 

[16]  - أسباب النزول للواحدى أبى الحسن على بن أحمد الواحدى النيسابورى ، بتحقيق أيمن صالح شعبان ص 157 ، طبع دار الحديث بالقاهرة – الرابعة 1419 هـ - 1998 م . 

[17] - منار الهدى فى بيان الوقف والابتدا للأشمونى ص 297 .

[18] - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/156 . 

[19] - السابق ص 331 . 

[20] - غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان ، لنظام الدين الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن النيسلبورى ، تحقيق إبراهيم عطوة عوض 9/148 ، طبع مطصفى البانى الحلبى بالقاهرة – الأولى 1390 هـ - 1980 م .  

[21] - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/539 . 

[22]  - غرائب القرآن للنيسابورى 1/4 . 

[23] - البيان فى غريب إعراب القرآن  لابن الانبارى عبد الرحمن بن محمد أبى البركات ابن الانبارى ، بتحقيق د / طه عبد الحميد طه ، مراجعة مصطفى السقا 1 / 389 ، طبع الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب 1400 هـ - 1980م.    

[24] - علل الوقف للسجاوندى 2/544 . 

[25] - غرائب القرآن للنيسابورى 1/37 . 

[26] - مجلة منبر الإسلام ص 55 السنة 59 ، العدد الصادر فى 10 شوال  1421هـ – يناير 2001م . 

[27] - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/545 . 

[28]  - غرائب القرآن للنيسابورى 1/37 . 

[29]  - الكشاف عن حقائق التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل فى وجوه التأويل ،لأبى القاسم محمود بن عمر الزمخشرى 2/177 ، طبع مصطفى الحلبى بالقاهرة 1392 هـ  - 1972 م . 

[30]  - المكتفى فى الوقف والابتدا للدانى ص 292 . 

[31] - منار الهدى فى بيان الوقف والابتدا للأشمونى ص 333 . 

[32] - المكتفى فى الوقف والابتدا للدانى 315 . 

[33]  - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/583 .

[34] - منار الهدى فى بيان الوقف والابتدا للأشمونى ص 409 . 

[35]  - المكتفى فى الوقف والابتدا للدانى ص 339 . 

[36]  - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/621 . 

[37]  - المقصد لتلخيص ما فى المرشد فى الوقف والابتداء ، لشيخ الاسلام أبى يحى زكريا الأنصارى ص 435  طبع مع منار الهدى للأشمونى . 

[38] - معانى القرآن وإعرابه ، للزجاج أبى إسحاق إبراهيم السرى ، بتحقيق د / عبد الجليل عبده شلبى 2/62 ، طبع دار الحديث بالقاهرة ، الثانية 1418 هـ - 1997 م . 

[39]  - البيان فى إعراب القرآن  ، لأبن الأنبارى 2/54 . 

[40] - منار الهدى فى بيان الوقف والابتد للأشمونى ص 425 – 426 . 

[41] - علل الوقوف للسجاوندى 2/632 .

----------

